# Academy 72 nd scale dragon wagon.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys. For something different I decided to knock this one out. Fun little build and a weatherer's Dream. Any C and C's are most welcom.....Cheers Mark


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

surfsup....s.moe,here....Hey man, very nice job on your Tank recovery vehicle...great weathering!....s.moe.....out.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. Much appreciated.....Cheers Mark


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like it just came from the field. Wonderful paint/weathering; nicely done.

James


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice weathering, makes me want to build one myself.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Appreciate the comments Gents.......Cheers Mark


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice !! Very nice !!!:thumbsup:

Great detail and weathering Mark 

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fantastic build as usual Mark! Is there any kit out there you are hesitant to tackle?? By the way, how did it go together? Got one in the wings.

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

